# Please help me understand test results Antibodies Flagged HIGH



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

I just cam back from doc feeling very discouraged and broken. He did test for thyroid but said theres only a 2% chance I have thyroid issue. He did test anyway. I left there with a bunch of new meds...he says I need paxil cause depressed ...anxiety meds..sleeping meds. ANYWAY, got my own tests done the other day and just got results!

Thyroglobulin, antibody.......9.1 ref.(o.o-0.9)


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

TSH 2.430 (0.450-4.500)

THYROXINE 6.9 (4.5-12.0)

T3 UPTAKE 27 (24-39)

FREE THYROXINE INDEX 1.9 (1.2-4.9)

THYROID ANTIBODIES

THYROID PEROXIDASE (TPO) AB 8 (0-34)

THYROGLOBULIN, ANTIBODY 9 HIGH (0.0-0.9)

TRIIODOTHYRONINE, FREE, SERUM 2.5 (2.0-4.4)

THYROXINE (T4) FREE DIRECT S

T4,FREE DIRECT 1.12 (0.82-1.77)

TRIIODOTHYRONINE(T3) 90 (71-180)

TRIIODOTHYRONINE,FREE,SERUM 2.5 (2.0-4.4)


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

DO I NEED TO put reference ?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Could you post the ranges for each of those results?


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

i fixed it. thank u


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

You've definitely got something thyroid-related going on.

Your TSH is slightly elevated (most of us like it around 1.0) and your Free T3 and Free T4 are both low. Factor in your high thyroglobulin antibodies and something is going on in there.

Can you remind us, are you on any thyroid medication and have you had an ultrasound?


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

I am not on any meds. I have felt like something was going on with my thyroid for years (extreme fatigue and hard to lose weight) but docs only ran TSH and i didnt know any better. Over time I have more symptoms...feeling like body iand mind is racing, tight throat, anxiety, hot flashes with cold hands and feet, heavy painful periods, cant think straight, cant concentrate, I feel so brain dead, cant lose weoght AT ALL, body aches and joints hurt.

My ENT scheduled me an ultra sound but have not had it yet.

I feel like I am going back & forth from hypo to hyper.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you have any lab history? Possibly your initial TSH testing just to see if there is any pattern?

Your current TSH and Free's point to under active thyroid. Many times thyroid symptoms overlap.

THYROGLOBULIN antibodies in your system should cause your doctor to order an ultrasound.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> Do you have any lab history? Possibly your initial TSH testing just to see if there is any pattern?
> 
> Your current TSH and Free's point to under active thyroid. Many times thyroid symptoms overlap.
> 
> THYROGLOBULIN antibodies in your system should cause your doctor to order an ultrasound.


I do not have any of my old labs because I had no clue that even though TSH was "normal" I could still have thyroid problem. I will get old labs when I go tomorrow. ENT ordered an ultra sound but not sceduled yet.

I tell you I feel terrible. My body feels like it is constantly shifting from high to low gear. I cant even think straight, I feel brain dead 1/2 the time, my body races then crashes with flu like symptoms aches and chills and I can not llose wight for the life of me!


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

in anyones opinion do u think i would benefit from thyroid hormone replacement? Is that Armour or nature thyroid? am I making any sense ? I have no clue really.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You would probably benefit from hormone replacement.

I would start with a t4 med (synthroid or a similar generic), see how you do with that first, and then make adjustments or switch meds as needed.

http://www.inspire.com/groups/thyca-thyroid-cancer-survivors-association/discussion/do-you-need-preventive-thyroid-treatment/


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

I found a doc who will try Armour with me after seeing my labs. I'm excited and feeling hopeful! I have to pay out of pocket but i would rather do this then get the run around from my PC and other docs who wouldnt even run the right labs in fist place. SKIPPIN THE MIDDLE MAN!  Thank u everyone for your help! I will keep u posted.


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

I had an ultra sound done. ENT wants me to come in and go over results. Im thinking they wouldnt call me in if it were normal. Im a bit worried.


----------

